# (NC) HRCH Espirit's Landshark MH QAA



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

HRCH Espirit's Landshark MH QAA (NFC AFC Clubmeads Road Warrior X FC AFC Machthree's Edge) Brody is a very nice looking male with medium size. He is a great marker, and runs blinds with style and heart. Brody earned his HRCH at age 2, Master Hunter at 2 and a half. Brody qualified for the 2011, and 2012 Master National and received qualifying scores is each of those Nationals. In the fall of 2012 he received back to back 1st place wins in the Qualifying all before the age of 4. 

Brody is OFA good on Hips, Elbows are normal, Eyes are Cerf'ed. He is also EIC and CNM clear


Joel Porter 704-692-3770 or [email protected]
www.crowncreekkennels.com


----------

